# So bezahlen Sie bei Amazon 1 Euro anstatt 3 Euro Versandkosten + Taschenbuch erhalten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu So bezahlen Sie bei Amazon 1 Euro anstatt 3 Euro Versandkosten + Taschenbuch erhalten [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: So bezahlen Sie bei Amazon 1 Euro anstatt 3 Euro Versandkosten + Taschenbuch erhalten [Anzeige]


----------



## Baschi75 (28. August 2011)

immernoch genauso unintererssant wie vor ca. 2 monaten,als ihr das als News gepostet habt!


----------



## HAWX (28. August 2011)

Baschi75 schrieb:
			
		

> immernoch genauso unintererssant wie vor ca. 2 monaten,als ihr das als News gepostet habt!



Ja schon bekloppt, das man sowas Unnötiges auch noch wiederholt..:


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. August 2011)

Baschi75 schrieb:


> immernoch genauso unintererssant wie vor ca. 2 monaten,als ihr das als News gepostet habt!


 Und kein Redakteur will verantworlich sein 


> (PCGH, 28.08.2011)




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. August 2011)

Der Mist kam doch schon. Und die Diskussionen dazu kennen wir auch alle dass PCGH/X lieber auf die Umwelt pfeift nur um 2€ zu sparen - EPIC FAIL  im ersten Teil.

Und im neuen zweiten Teil das ganze noch ein mal neu aufgewärmt nach der großen Diskussion vom ersten mal - Armselig PCGH/X


----------



## freakyd84 (28. August 2011)

kenn ich noch garnicht. mir egal ob es schon gepostet wurde. danke für den tip


----------



## Freakless08 (28. August 2011)

Und wo kann man PCGH Einzelhefte Versandkostenfrei bestellen?
Das sind immerhin 2 Euro wenn man bei euch bestellt.


----------



## biohaufen (28. August 2011)

Wollt grad sagen kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor diese News !


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. August 2011)

wer schon so geizig ist und 2,90 Versand sparen will, und sich lieber nen BUCH kauft,was er niemals lesen wird!! ARMSELIG... Lieber schön die Natur weiter zerstören


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. August 2011)

Sagte ich ja schon und das nicht schon hier 

Im alten Artikel stand glaube ich sogar noch drin das man das Buch ja wegwerfen oder weiter verschenken könnte.  Also wegen 2€ auf Altpapier und Umwelt gepfiffen. Und das von einem Forum/ Computer Zeitschrift was Untervolting, Green IT, ... behandelt. Das euch da keine Gewissensbisse plagen?


----------



## Zoon (1. September 2011)

Das gabs oder gibts bei Alternate doch auch. Buch dazu und keine Versandkosten.


----------



## XmuhX (15. November 2012)

Ich finde den Tipp gut! 
Vergleiche immer wieder die Preise um zu sparen, warum dann nicht auch auf diese Art. 
Das Buch wird verschenkt, geht zur Caritas oder wird am Banhof abgelegt, und somit freut sich jemand anderes darüber.


----------



## grubsnek (15. November 2012)

Den thread hast du aber von ganz weit unten ausgegraben 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das so mittlerweile nicht mehr funktioniert. Bei manchen Produkten bleiben die Versandkosten erhalten auch wenn man ein Buch für 1 Euro mitbestellt.


----------

